
WikiLeaks Releases Over 1,200 Clinton Emails on Iraq War - dragonbonheur
http://www.commondreams.org/news/2016/07/05/wikileaks-releases-over-1200-clinton-emails-iraq-war
======
ccvannorman
I have heard a _lot_ of people complaining about this -- there is even a
cartoon of Clinton in front of her computer with drone strikes and bags of
money in the picture with her looking super guilty on the WikiLeaks page.

I have yet to see a single concrete example of anything that implies Clinton
is or was profiteering from war. Can anybody provide one? The leaked emails
are in the thousands and I did a few searches (like 30 minutes) and found
literally nothing unexpected or incriminating in the slightest.

------
swalsh
This isn't really new, the page itself says it was released on February 29,
2016

~~~
Aelinsaar
You'd assume that in the intervening months, given the election cycle, that
someone would have come out with anything really interesting by now.

------
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12031259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12031259)

------
ldehaan
there were ~1,200 new emails released yesterday.

